# Box elder hollow form



## Woodworking Vet (Sep 28, 2019)

Box elder hollow form stands 4.5" tall, 3.25" in diameter and hollowed to 1/8" thin. The opening is 1/2" with a bit of a natural edge around it. Finished with danish oil.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Sep 28, 2019)

That's a gorgeous piece David! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TimR (Sep 28, 2019)

Very nice. Love the finish, looks like stone!


----------



## Patrude (Sep 28, 2019)

Definitely justice to the wood. Nicely done

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 28, 2019)

Beautiful piece,I m a big fan of box elder. Awesome job!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Sep 28, 2019)

Fantastic piece! Gorgeous wood, shape and finish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 29, 2019)

Beautiful! I would love to see a pic of the top and opening.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 29, 2019)

Expertly done. Fantastic piece.


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 29, 2019)

Woodturning Goals. That is a beautiful piece. Love the shape, the wood, and the finish. Amazing.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 30, 2019)

Great turn on a sweet piece of wood!


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 30, 2019)

wow!!!! as stated above, Box Elder delivers in so many different ways; just never quite know what it will reveal and you let that one sing!!!


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 30, 2019)

Not the biggest fan of FBE, but that does the wood justice - beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Sep 30, 2019)

I'll get a picture of the top in the next day or two. Thanks for all the compliments!!


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 30, 2019)

Very nice work Damon. As I scrolled through the comments I was thinking about a shot from above and I was rewarded by your comment that it is coming.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Oct 5, 2019)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Box elder hollow form stands 4.5" tall, 3.25" in diameter and hollowed to 1/8" thin. The opening is 1/2" with a bit of a natural edge around it. Finished with danish oil.
> 
> View attachment 172399
> 
> View attachment 172400


 Beautiful form! I too look forward to the view from above.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 5, 2019)

As always beautiful work on a very sweet piece of wood David. Very nicely done in all respects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Oct 9, 2019)

I haven't forgotten about the top view guys, just been busy. Will get to it when I can. Thanks for the compliments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 10, 2019)

Nice....real nice.


----------



## Strider (Oct 16, 2019)

Gorgeous, really gorgeous!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 18, 2019)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I haven't forgotten about the top view guys, just been busy. Will get to it when I can. Thanks for the compliments.



When you do, can you take a second picture? Was wondering if you could diffract light, you know, dark room with light inside.... Ok, maybe a bit much but a cool thought...


----------



## Leroy Blue (Oct 19, 2019)

Heirloom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 20, 2019)

That’s one really pretty turning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Buckeyepen (Oct 26, 2019)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

